# Scribbler too



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Got shown this cool little site a few days ago. With my limited artistic ability I got a few nice sketches, I imagine the more artistic here could put it to better use.

http://www.zefrank.com/scribbler/scribblertoo/

and here's a tyranid/wormy thing (i did say limited artistic ability! :wink: )


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that IS cool...


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

it is:goodpost:awesome
I knew that its also an iphone app


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

greenee22 said:


> it is:goodpost:awesome
> I knew that its also an iphone app


An app version would be ace.

Will have to go have a poke around android then to see if they have an equivalent


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good.


----------

